# NGD: 1976 Guild D50 NT Acoustic



## Cabinet (Aug 24, 2011)

My mom gave this guitar to me the other day since she doesn't play it anymore and she said it need a new home. 
Wonderful sound, very big, very bright, very dark.
We had to look for 15 minutes to find the specs of it.
Also this is my first NGD

GUILD D50 NT
Mahogany neck
Ebony fingerboard
Spruce top
Rosewood back and sides

PICCCSSSS


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Aug 24, 2011)

hells yeah man, that is awesome, congrats!


----------



## guitarister7321 (Aug 24, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## ArtDecade (Aug 24, 2011)

Love it - Congrats!


----------

